# recording in linux?



## fartecho (Feb 6, 2006)

might be a longshot, but anyone have any experience doing DAW in linux? i'm currently a cubase guy in winxp, but i'm switching to linux soon for a multitude of reasons. just wondering if i should keep a copy of xp somewhere to record with....my biggest problem being that i have a tascam dm24, w/ a firewire card. only works in win/mac as far as i know. any thoughts?


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

I'm not on LINUX but I've kinda been keeping an eye out for LINUX DAW.
Check out these guys: http://createdigitalmusic.com/2005/05/13/muse-free-linux-sequencerdaw/

And you can GOOGLE for LINUX and recodring software.
I know there is a LINUX distribution out there specificaly for audio recording. I just can't find the link right now.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

There's a CD bootable Linux distro called Dynebolic that is optimized for music. I tried it but found it too complicated for what I wanted. I keep hoping that someone will make a Linux-based program that simply emulates an 8-track recording deck with a minimum of frills, but for now I'll stick with XP/Audacity/Kristal to get my demos done.

Oh, and something called Muse is coming out for Linux that supposedly emulates Logic, but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Smurf42 (Jun 17, 2006)

The "big boy" at the moment, and has a downloadable demo....
http://www.ferventsoftware.com/

A page with tons of info and links....
http://sound.condorow.net/

This should get you going. I have used DeMuDI, Planet CCRMA, and Turn Key with pretty good results. I am just waiting for a GOOD looping program that will match tempos, and it is good by M$...

I hope this helps!


----------

